# keeping different types of tortoises?



## cvalda (Sep 29, 2007)

If you have more than one type of tortoise, how do you keep their set-ups seperate? How do you make sure nothing is mixed between them? How far apart do their enclosures need to be to protect them from passing diseases to each other? I know you'd wash hands between handling but what if you had one running around on your lap, put him away, and grabbed a different type and had him on your lap? Could things be passed that way? If I had outdoor enclosures for occasional use, could seperate types of tortoises use it at seperate times, or would it need to be thoroughly cleaned and disinfected between uses?

Also, if you have lots of tortoises, do you find you have time to interact with each of them each day?

I would love to get some other types of tortoises in the future (not near future, but sometime next year). So am just wondering how one goes about keeping them all safe, clean and happy.

That leads to my next question... which other types of tortoises are relatively easy to care for? I have Russians now so know what their care involves. I would love an Indian Star one day, but heard they are very delicate? I don't want something to delicate or too hard to care for. Are Leopards? Naturally I'd like more torties that I can hold and "hang out" with, so tortoises that enjoy human company.

Thanks for your thoughts and input!

;~) Kelly


----------



## Bansh88 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have 3 Sulcatas, 2 Hermanns and 2 Deserts. The only seperation any of them have is a board. None of them have ever been sick in the 4 years I've had them. I have used the same areas for different species with no problems.
Either myself or my wife interact with all of them each day. Between, feedings, enclosure cleaning and watering, it's hard not to.
I think all Tortoises are fairly easy to care for. Babies are the only time you need to worry I would say.


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I think some people even change their shoes when going into a diffrent tortoise pen so it depends on who you ask.I do not think a leopards tortoise would be a biggner tortoise.A hermans would be a good choice though.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 30, 2007)

I have turtles and tortoises . The precautions I take is just keeping their soaking bowls seperate and wash my hands in between handling. I have all the different species seperated. 
The interations is like what Bansh88 said. 
The more you have the less one on one they get....mine dont seem to care they all come running like little puppies when they see me regardless.


----------



## T-P (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey didnt see this thread.

You can have a massive tortoise table with a sheet of wood in the center to seperate 2 different species, someone on another forum has a leopard, hermanns and ibera all in one huge table and their seperated by a sheet of wood.

and outdoors, they are seperated by the same thing but the wood is dug into the ground by about 8 inches to prevent digging to each other.

You cannot keep different species together at all.
However, you should wash your hands before and after each species you handle


----------



## transtort (Oct 17, 2007)

T-P said:


> Hey didnt see this thread.
> 
> You can have a massive tortoise table with a sheet of wood in the center to seperate 2 different species, someone on another forum has a leopard, hermanns and ibera all in one huge table and their seperated by a sheet of wood.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with the handwashing T-P.I have 30 torts,5 different species,all with seperate garden areas.I make sure i change my footwear before i enter each garden area.I rarely handle my torts but if i have to,then handwashing is essential.Its not worth the risk of handling a tort just for a few seconds if you've come into contact with a different species.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 17, 2007)

It once more sounds like Julie (transtort) and I have a lot of the same thoughts. I try to have my animals as far from each other as possible.

As a general rule, each species has it's own pen, an exception is I do have a couple of paints in with the RES. Another exception is I have an ornate box turtle pen next to the one with a three toed box. These guys at one time did live together before I got them and in the wild they do also have territory overlap. Otherwise it's atleast several feet between pens and most are more like 20-50' feet apart...usually with a building between them too...lol.

Along with the trying not to even go from one pen to another, like Julie footwear is changed. Always handwashing between groups, often between individuals...especially is somebody is maybe acting off. I also do have different soaking containers for them. Nothing is shared between pens.

I guess you can say I am a bit paranoid, but I have heard of too many stories where diseases were passed from one to another. These animals are just to valuable to my heart as well as to possible future breeding programs to chance them. 

I also do long isolations, when I get new animals. For example, I currently have five pens of Russians. New animals don't as a rule get placed with the older group until I have had it for a year.

In your scenario above, I would have even changed my clothes..unless the two animals were penmates.

As for interaction, they all get basic care, so basic interaction. This incudes weighing and lots of simply sitting and watching them. I want most of my turtles and tortoises to stay as naturally behaving as they can. Even with the limited handling, they are imprinted on me and humans in general. We are after all the bringer of food.

This said, sure I have some that are more in the catagory of pets. They only difference is they do get more attention and talking to. I have to admit, I don't do a lot of holding of any of them nor the head rubbing. Hand feeding is done.

Currently my ancient Russian male and my young Bell are my biggest pets. Sitting here writing this, I realize that I tend to have my large torts for my "pets". Such as Elmer the DT was most likely my biggest pet. Just haven't really replaced him yet.


----------



## JustAnja (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Jacqui how about starting a thread on enclosures and including some pic of your setup. I would love to see some of your pens.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 18, 2007)

JustAnja said:


> Hey Jacqui how about starting a thread on enclosures and including some pic of your setup. I would love to see some of your pens.



Actually that is in my plans..lol. Trying to get together with my daughter, when she comes home for Thanksgiving or Christmas and do some camera shopping. She's the one who uses the things, me, I am allergic to them. Hopefully with her help, I can figure out how to take pictures and get them on here even...lol.


----------



## JustAnja (Oct 19, 2007)

Jacqui said:


> JustAnja said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Jacqui how about starting a thread on enclosures and including some pic of your setup. I would love to see some of your pens.
> ...




Groovy! Cant wait!


----------

